# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Dimensionar uma Spray-Bar

## Ricardo Lacerda

Aqui está como devem dimensionar os furos de uma Spray-bar de forma a manter a velocidade de escoamento que tinham à entrada da Spray-bar em cada um dos "furinhos" desta...

Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda bem que existem os engenheiros.

Já estava a ver "formulas" por todo o lado.

Ainda bem que existe uma conclusão no fim do artigo para leigos como eu entenderem. Estava a ver que chegava ao fim e precisava de ir para a universidade aprender estas formulas de como furar a spray bar. :EEK!: 

E eu que pensava que bastava uma broca.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ainda bem que existe uma conclusão no fim do artigo para leigos como eu entenderem.


Claro que sim...
...mas como em tudo, para se afirmar algo é preciso provar.... 
...quem confiar..basta ler as conclusões !!!

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José César

Ora viva...
 Andando eu a ler uns artigos sobre montagem de salgados, encontrei este exposto de uma forma clara e muito util, não me lembrei que podia ser tão simples  :Big Grin: 

  Mas na conclusão penso que falta uma palavrinha importante, pois quem não estiver atento pode ser induzido em erro.

  "Se fossem 12 furos: 314/12=26,16mm^2 o que implica um furo de 2.88mm!!!"

  Falta dizer que esses 2.88m são de raio do furo, ou seja 5,76mm de diâmetro.

  A=pi*r^2 => 26,14=3.14*r^2 <=> r = raiz(26.16/3.14) <=> r=2.88mm 

  d=2*r <=> d=2*2.88 <=> d=5.76mm

  Não vá uma pessoa pegar numa broca de 3mm e toca a furar  :Wink:  deve ler-se:

  "Se fossem 12 furos: 314/12=26,16mm^2 o que implica um furo de 2.88mm de raio!!!"

  Estou certo?
  Ou não percebo mesmo nada de matemática? (o que também não anda longe da verdade  :HaEbouriffe: )

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... encontrei este exposto de uma forma clara e muito util, ....


Antes de mais obrigado pelo elogio. Pareceu-me ser uma situação interessante para os membros.




> "Se fossem 12 furos: 314/12=26,16mm^2 o que implica um furo de 2.88mm de raio!!!"
> 
>  Estou certo?


Não podias estar mais correcto....  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Foi um facilitismo de linguagem mas que como dizes e bem poderia levar a enganos!!!
Obrigado por esse olhar atento!!!

----------

